# Teach me how to overclock 2500k



## Bak3r

Im waiting to recieve all my computer parts, and im planning to overclock my 2500k on a asrock z68 ex3 gen3. Its my first time overclocking. I will be using the Corsair Hydro H60. I dont plan to overclock like crazy, just hoping for at least 4ghz.


----------



## tremmor

http://www.computerforum.com/16346-overclocking-101-needs-updating.html


----------



## claptonman

Get a temp program and Prime95
Go into your BIOS. Look for the multiplier. It's usually at auto or a 2-digit number.
Increase this by .5 or 1, depending on what your BIOS can do.
Save changes, restart.
Once in windows, open the temp program and prime95. Start prime95 and leave it on for about 10-20 minutes. Watch your temperatures.
Repeat until you reach 4Ghz or it fails Prime95. It'll either say one of your cores failed or it will bluescreen. If this happens, return to BIOS and decrease the multiplier by .5 or 1.
Once you get a good overclock and your temps aren't too high, run prime95 for at least 2 hours to make sure there's no problems.


----------



## Bak3r

I thought you gotta messed around with other settings disabling and enabling


----------



## claptonman

It varies from board to board, but all I touched was my multiplier.


----------



## jonnyp11

i think there are some other settings to mess with, i know there are a few on the 2600k, but those are for extreme overclocking and will only add like .1ghz or so, not for just normal overclocking.


----------



## wolfeking

with the 2500, the only settings you will need are voltage (if necessary) and multiplier.


----------



## Bak3r

I heard that the 2500k hits 4.5ghz with no problems, do you think I'll hit that with the h60 by just changing CPU voltages and multiplier? What is th recommended voltages for 4.5 and 4ghz


----------



## wolfeking

We can not tell you what the voltages are. They are different for every chip. 

I would suggest going to 45 on the multi, and try the stability program. If it crashes, up the voltage by the smallest amount it will let you, and try again. Do this until it will run for 3+ hours without a crash. That will be your stable voltage at 4.5GHz.


----------



## Bak3r

So is it unnecessary to change any other settings that other people tell you to do? Or is people going for insane 5ghz? Just multiplier and voltages?


----------



## wolfeking

you should be able to hit 4.5 on multiplier and voltage. 

There are other settings in there that could be messed with, but I dont believe you will need them. 

and for gods sake, dont touch the FSB at all. SB processors do not like FSB OCing at all.


----------



## KingEojj

make sure you turn spread spectrum off for stability.  

there are quite a few youtube overclocking guides for the 2500k on various mobos.  im sure you could find your setup if you tried.

that overclocking 101 guide is a little out of date for this kind of overclocking.  its not has time consuming or hairpulling as it used to be lol.


----------



## CrazyMike

tremmor said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/16346-overclocking-101-needs-updating.html



I would suggest doing what tremmor has mentioned and read. This actually helps you out a lot in understanding on what exactly you are doing. 

As well, I used youtube for any specifics (ie; motherboard) for where to find and what to change.


----------

